# pub name



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

does anyone remember the name of the pub which was situated on the river front at Grays on the thames in essex, it was very well known at the time, the fifties. It was ,as I recall near Wards,a ship breaking company. My own personal first visit was inward bound from the west african coast on a Watts Watts ship,the Beaconsfield I think, and we came to anchor in the river there, just west of Tilbury waiting for I would imagine, a berth in the West India dock.Someone arranged a lift, via I guess a local longshoreman to row ashore,and fetch us back, having experienced the water in later years and fighting the tide on occasions, I think he earned his money. cheers roger--(Pint)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"World's End"?


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds very much like "The Wharf". Situated on the River & dating back over 300 years. It was previously called "The Sailors Return".

Ron.


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi Roger,
I was born and raised in Grays...I doubt if you went to the Wharf Inn which is 
upriver of Ward's shipbreakers.It was never popular except in summer as it was away from the town.
Always and in the 1950's - the Theobalds Arms was a very popular pub on the 
riverside at bottom of the old end of the High Street Grays.
There was also a causeway nearby where you may have landed.
As you were at anchor off Grays the causeway would also have been the most
convenient place to land.
Stan


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

stan mayes said:


> Hi Roger,
> I was born and raised in Grays...I doubt if you went to the Wharf Inn which is
> upriver of Ward's shipbreakers.It was never popular except in summer as it was away from the town.
> Always and in the 1950's - the Theobalds Arms was a very popular pub on the
> ...


Thank you Stan, that was the place,Theobalds was the name,all the other facts are logical. I recall it being very busy on the occasions I was there,is it still there I wonder,bet it's not so busy if so! On a different subject I did a couple of years rigging in the fifties in the royals, who knows,we may have worked together.I can't remember how I got the jobs, was it from the Pool? cheers --roger--(Pint)


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Theobald Arms. Grays. Essex.*

One for you Johnar.


----------



## brianrob1961 (Dec 31, 2011)

johnar said:


> Thank you Stan, that was the place,Theobalds was the name,all the other facts are logical. I recall it being very busy on the occasions I was there,is it still there I wonder,bet it's not so busy if so! On a different subject I did a couple of years rigging in the fifties in the royals, who knows,we may have worked together.I can't remember how I got the jobs, was it from the Pool? cheers --roger--(Pint)


Still going and possibly not as quiet as you think! Good food and REAL ale still works for a lot of people. http://www.theobaldarms.com/

Brian.


----------



## johnar (Jan 7, 2008)

*theobalds*



brianrob1961 said:


> Still going and possibly not as quiet as you think! Good food and REAL ale still works for a lot of people. http://www.theobaldarms.com/
> 
> Brian.


great news, a pub with history which appears to be surviving, I hope it is doing well--roger-- (Thumb)


----------



## stan mayes (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the photo Ken..
I visited the pub last summer -a very nice meal and real ale as Brian says..
It has retained its popularity through these austere times and I wish it all
success in the future..
It holds many memories for me as it was the pub used by sailing barge crews
for many years and the landlord was an ex Skipper - Harry Barrell..


----------

